# What I came home to and meet Adele



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I stay with my grandma a lot and casey stays at home with my siblings and my parents. I came home to seeing this and had a panic attack. It was dark so sorry for the bad quality.



My brother went upstairs and got her. We are not sure how she got up there. There were no open windows and she was inside....


Also my uncle got a little kitten...Adele! She is adorable! But never quits moving and my phone cant capture good pics.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow I would have panicked too seeing her on the roof, although the silhouette photo is great! Adele is a sweetie


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty scary. Adorable orange kitten.


----------



## lflongcatlvr (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad she's safe. She must have used up one of her 9 lives! Adele is so cute.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

lflongcatlvr said:


> Glad she's safe. She must have used up one of her 9 lives! Adele is so cute.


If she didn't I sure did! 8-O


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG!! Did she somehow get into a ceiling tile and up onto the roof that way? Looking at that would have taken one of my 9 lives too!

Adele is soooo cute!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> OMG!! Did she somehow get into a ceiling tile and up onto the roof that way? Looking at that would have taken one of my 9 lives too!
> 
> Adele is soooo cute!


I have no idea!! She is really sneaky and can wiggle into small spaces. We have an older house so it wont surprise me if she found a hole!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

A few more pictures of Adele!! I no longer live at home but I'm going back next week and will get some of Casey, who lives with my parents!





This picture explains her whole personality,lol


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cat goes out and uses the fence around the yard to jump onto the roof. He hasn't done in a quite awhile but I was all panicked too and I was getting ladders and such. Then he jumped on a garbage can from the roof and came down. They are pretty amazing this way.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh so cute!! I just noticed her tail - is she a Manx or did something happen? 

She looks like all legs on a tiny body!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> Oh so cute!! I just noticed her tail - is she a Manx or did something happen?
> 
> She looks like all legs on a tiny body!


Not sure really,lol. My dad is convinced Adele's dad was a bobcat,haha. Mom is a DSH and got loose and came back prego. Had 4 kittens. 3 orange and a calico. 1 orange was born with no tail at all,then there is Adele, then one with a long tail, the calico had the same tail as Adele. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

one of my cats got on my neighbors roof once and I had to get a laddr and bring him down i think he must of climbed a tree and jumped onto the roof


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

My cat LOVES the roof!! 
She loves it even more to scream bloody murder so I come running in a panic. That is until I got wise to her little game and ignored her. Next thing, she comes wandering in without a care in the world.
I wish she would go up there more often as she keeps the pigeons from trying to nest in the roof.
:jump


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Glad to hear he is safe. My parents have my cat Rascal and he climbed the holly tree off their deck and onto the roof. My dad had to get a ladder to get him down.

The little one is adorable


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Naughty little thing! I hope you gave her a good scolding for scaring you like that! My sister's cat used to get up on the roof and couldn't get down, and on plant shelves she had inside her house. This is how he got his name, "Little Dummy", because she used to have to climb up on a ladder to get him and she would say "come here you little dummy". He is an orange cat too, lol. Just glad she is down and hope you figure out how to prevent that again, whew!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Our cat at my parents' house used to do the same thing. He was an indoor cat but I remember being outside as a kid and hearing a meow. I looked up to see him poking his face out of a gap between the exterior wall and the roof!

Cats will find all the good hiding spots. We didn't even know there was a way to get under our bed until we got cats. 

The kitten is adorable too


----------

